# General > Pets Corner >  Brodie

## Liz

Dragonfly I will be thinking of you and praying that Brodie's op is a success and for a swift recovery.

Keep us updated.xxx

----------


## Allsorts

Hope everything goes well and thinking about you all.  xx

----------


## jings00

aye, good luck wi it all mate
x

----------


## teenybash

Good luck Brodie and hang in there wee man..................big healing rainbow wrapped around you......hope to see piccys of you soon during your recovery.  :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

Fingers and paws crossed for you both from here too. :Smile: 

Hope you managed down allright,I here the east coast has a fair covering of snow.

If you've taken the caravan you have my admiration. ::

----------


## dragonfly

everyone, thank you for your thoughts and support.  We are at a low ebb just now as not only worried about Brodie but our cat Flynn was hit by a car yesterday on Ormile Road and killed outright - thankfully he was taken to the vets almost immediately after but was DOA.  From his microchip scan the vets were able to identify it as being Flynn, :: 

News on Brodie is that there are 3 ways it can go today

1. His shunt is external as the scan a fortnight ago showed and he can be operated on today (being a large breed dog it is highly unusual for the shunt to be external so the scan may have shown up incorrectly)

2. the shunt is internal which means more difficult surgery, splitting the liver to access the shunt to tie it off

3. inoperable - he can be kept on meds/diet but timewise we are looking at 4 months - 2 years before complete liver failure.


We are in an internet cafe in the Gyle Centre just now waiting on the hospital calling us to say which of the 3 above we are looking at.  They said we should get a call around midday.

I will try to update but if unable to will ask Skinnydog to do so for me.

Thanks again xx

PS, yes Cuddlepop we are in the caravan - nearly got blown away on Monday night but can happily recommend our awning maker as it withstood the gusts with ease.

----------


## Anne x

All the very best Im quite sure you will do whats best for you and Brodie not easy time for you we are thinking about you all so sorry about Flynn 
Anne & Gabby

----------


## Liz

Oh Dragonfly what a hellish time you are having! So very, very sorry about Flynn. :Frown: 

Hope and pray that they will be able to operate on Brodie and for a great outcome.

Many prayers and lots of love will be heading your way! xxx

----------


## dragonfly

I think we have seriously peed someone off as it seems to be bad karma coming our way

----------


## dousslesh

Just posting to say fingers crossed for you all. There are a great many people in Caithness and further afield, thinking of you. If good wishes and positive thinking work; things will start top look brighter for you very soon. Take care

----------


## cuddlepop

> I think we have seriously peed someone off as it seems to be bad karma coming our way


Dont dispair Draconfly,its not bad karma its just your turn.

I believe that anyway because if I didnt I must had done alot of bad things in my life to get as much bad luck as we've been getting lately. :: 

Fingers crossed its good news this afternoon.

So sorry to here about your cat,terrible news at the best of times never mind just now.

Oh wants to know what your caravans made of .....lead. ::

----------


## carasmam

Just wanted to say I'm thinking off you and Brodie.  As someone else said, if positive thought and our good wishes could heal Brodie he would be well on his way.  Stay strong, we are all rooting for you xxx

----------


## unicorn

so sorry to hear about Flynn and I hope Brodie pulls through. Stay strong.... it's not easy but we are all thinking of you.

----------


## binbob

daragonfly..how awful about wee flynn..god bless.

i can only begin to imagine what u are going through..just had a scare with my basset...but she is ok.

no..u have not done anything wrong...just life,unfortunately.
 have been thinking of u ,down in edinburgh.............everything crossed here for a good outcome.paws included.

take care.... :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Just catching up.............I hope all will be well with Brodie and the op is possible as it will see him happy and healthy living a lovely fun filled life.

Poor little Flynn......rest little man.  Bless you. :Frown:

----------


## purplelady

Hope all went well for brodie and am so sorry to hear about flynn xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Foxy

Dragonfly so sorry to hear about Flynn.  :Frown: 

Hope you get good news about Brodie, we have everything crossed for Brodie and are thinking of you.

----------


## dragonfly

the shunt is internal to his liver so only tests on his blood and a liver biopsy were carried out yesterday.  the shunt is deep within his liver to the left hand side which is apparently better than right hand side?!?!

We have just heard from the surgeon who says that it is operable but obviously there are greater risks of him haemoraging (sp) however there will be two surgeons carrying out the operation which will be on 2nd March if we decide to go ahead.

The surgeon said that if it were her dog she would go ahead with it even given the risks.

Anyone any ideas for fundraising!>!>!>   answers on a postcard please!!

----------


## teenybash

Dragonfly, I'm with the surgeons and if there are two of them involved, should there be haemorraghing there is another pair of hands at the ready.
I pray the biggest prayer in the world that March is Brodies month when he gets well.  Keep hopes high and cuddle him furiously till then. :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

> the shunt is internal to his liver so only tests on his blood and a liver biopsy were carried out yesterday. the shunt is deep within his liver to the left hand side which is apparently better than right hand side?!?!
> 
> We have just heard from the surgeon who says that it is operable but obviously there are greater risks of him haemoraging (sp) however there will be two surgeons carrying out the operation which will be on 2nd March if we decide to go ahead.
> 
> The surgeon said that if it were her dog she would go ahead with it even given the risks.
> 
> Anyone any ideas for fundraising!>!>!> answers on a postcard please!!


Charity auction on the org if they would  allow it? 
People donate something they no longer want or need?

----------


## Liz

Obviously it is your decision Dragonfly but, if it were my dog, I would definitely go for the op.

As Teenybash said, there are 2 surgeons on hand if there are any problems. Also you have all the love and prayers to help as well! :Grin: 

How about a sponsored dog walk? This is usually a good fundraiser and isn't difficult to organise.

----------


## cuddlepop

> the shunt is internal to his liver so only tests on his blood and a liver biopsy were carried out yesterday. the shunt is deep within his liver to the left hand side which is apparently better than right hand side?!?!
> 
> We have just heard from the surgeon who says that it is operable but obviously there are greater risks of him haemoraging (sp) however there will be two surgeons carrying out the operation which will be on 2nd March if we decide to go ahead.
> 
> The surgeon said that if it were her dog she would go ahead with it even given the risks.
> 
> Anyone any ideas for fundraising!>!>!> answers on a postcard please!!


If you dont go ahead you'll wish you had but if you do and it doesnt work out at least you gave the wee fella your best shot.
Just do it I know I would .

Have they gave you an estimate as to how much this is going to cost?

As to fund raising i'm sure we're all behind you and will contribute in what every way we can.

How about a charity dog walk,Scorrie can go on and on and on..... I'm sure he's on duracell. :: 

Broadie's a fighter and so are we . :Grin:

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

So sorry to hear about Flynn, dragonfly. Fingers crossed for Brodie, hope everything goes well.

As for fund raising, whatever you decide, no doubt loads of Orgers would be happy to attend and help Brodie.

----------


## Sarah

I AM SO VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT fLYNN  :Frown:  REST PEACEFULLY BOY. BEST OF LUCK WITH BRODIE, I WILL BE KEEPING HIM IN MY THOUGHTS.

----------


## hell raizer

dragonfly i'm so sorry to hear about flynn as i went through the same thing myself, thinking about brodie and brodie.

----------


## jings00

good luck wi brodie, dragonfly...i'm sure youse will make the right decision.
sorry to hear bout the wee cat.
fundraising....
i have seen something on another site which took donations via paypal and you could donate online.....could be spread far and wide... i don't know how to do it though...

----------


## hell raizer

> dragonfly i'm so sorry to hear about flynn as i went through the same thing myself, thinking about brodie and brodie.


sorry about mistake i meant brodie and yourself

----------


## Oddquine

> Charity auction on the org if they would  allow it? 
> People donate something they no longer want or need?


And if not on the org, I have a domain or four I'd be happy to set up a forum or something on to allow folk to offer for donated items..on the lines of the org for sale section if that is the best I can do. 

I guess any auction just needs someone to offer more than the person before....and that is doable on a forum (if you don't allow PM/email offers).

Could also have a section for donations with those offering being PM'd with a contact address/bank account for cheques/internet payments.. 

For example, being on an auld buddies forum on which collections are unhappily common and usually for funeral flowers/donations to charities in memory of forum friends, donations are usually notified ahead and sent to my address/bank account within a time limit which allows me to write a cheque or order flowers in time for the funeral date.

----------


## poppett

Hope things go well for Brodie in March.   Perhaps if the local paper ran the story about the condition, how wonderful the vets in Thurso and Edinburgh have been and the rediculous nit picking of the Insurance companies in a bid not to pay some money by donation via the paper could be raised.   It could also be picked up by a national or sunday paper and gain more widespread coverage.

Gather a few friends together and arrange a bag packing session at one of the local supermarkets............. regularly done for kiddies playgroups etc., so why not for a dog in urgent need of treatment.

The judge in the sunday mail is another crusader against the insurance company.

You are going to busy the next few weeks by the looks of things.

Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.

Sad news about your kittycat.

----------


## Liz

> Hope things go well for Brodie in March. Perhaps if the local paper ran the story about the condition, how wonderful the vets in Thurso and Edinburgh have been and the rediculous nit picking of the Insurance companies in a bid not to pay some money by donation via the paper could be raised. It could also be picked up by a national or sunday paper and gain more widespread coverage.
> 
> Gather a few friends together and arrange a bag packing session at one of the local supermarkets............. regularly done for kiddies playgroups etc., so why not for a dog in urgent need of treatment.
> 
> The judge in the sunday mail is another crusader against the insurance company.
> 
> You are going to busy the next few weeks by the looks of things.
> 
> Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.
> ...


I was just thinking it would be a good idea to go to the Groat Poppett and the Sunday Mail sounds like a good idea.

Bag packing is also a good idea and can raise a lot of money.

Unfortunately, due to illness, I won't be able to take part in any events but will definitely contribute.

----------


## teenybash

Sounds as if The Brodie Bank is taking off which is brilliant...I have a couple of items to donate for prize bingo.................just send instructions for the different events and I will follow. Great stuff!!!! :Wink:

----------


## poppett

Any update on "Brodie" please?

----------


## dragonfly

hi all, Brodie is doing ok on his meds & diet just now.  His incision wound is healing albeit slowly, might have to take him back to vet tomorrow as one bit is not fusing together and we think it may be getting larger, but not unduly concerned as he's full of life and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort.  

He's still confined to short lead walks only but try telling him that when he gets out in the garden with Bailey - doggy mayhem!!

its just a case of hanging on until a week on Thursday when I'll be travelling back down to Edinburgh (by myself this time as hubby will be offshore  :Frown: ) and then he gets admitted on Friday to be prepped for his op on Monday 2nd march.

Hoping to be able to get broadband access this time as have purchased O2 mobile broadband usb stick, so hopefully that will work - technology is a wonderful thing if you can understand it  ::

----------


## binbob

so glad to hear that brodie is presently well and enjoying life..long may it last.it is sad u will be on ur own when the op. is being done.really will be thinking of u that day and beyond.hugs for the wee man..not forgetting bailey.

----------


## dragonfly

he should be able to get back onshore on the Monday but won't be down to edinburgh until about 8pm, but at least he'll be there at night time

----------


## poppett

Will be thinking about you on the big day.   Hope all goes well for you all.

----------


## Iffy

Thinking of you and your bairns !

Bailey sounds in very good spirit just now, pray it continues and he'll be A1 in no time, after his operation. (((hugs)) to you ! x

----------


## cuddlepop

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Wounds are tricky things to keep clean and its so easy to get infected so your quiet right to take him back to the vets.You've a wee fighter there so he's not going to let a  wound get in the way of his recovery.

remember your not on your own,we're with you thoughts and all. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Thanks for updating us Dragonfly.

So glad that the darling Brodie is doing well. I will mark the 2nd March on the calendar to remind me to send up extra prayers.

Love and hugs to you all. xxx

----------


## teenybash

On March 2nd a green candle will be lit for Brodie........... may the light guide the hands of the surgeons and green the colour of nature, heal and bring him to full health.
Will be thinking of you all. Blessings.

----------


## dragonfly

well thats us down in Edinburgh for the next week approx.  Brodie was admitted today so as to have blood tests done and anti seizure drugs for before operation to his liver to tie off the shunt. when leaving him (in tears!!) another dog owner came up to me and said that the surgeon (who had been speaking to me in reception) was one of the best in Europe so he would be in the best possible hands.

His surgery will be 1st thing on Monday morning but it could be afternoon before I hear anything but once I know I'll update here if possible.

thanks to all those who are showing concern for Brodie, sure with all these positive thoughts he is going to come through this and live a long, healthy happy life  ::

----------


## teenybash

I know you probably won't see this but all my thoughts and prayers are with Brodie and you. Lit beside his picture is a Pink Candle to calm fear and promote a relaxed state, the light within the candle is pure healing.

May the energies of goodness, purity and healing wrap themselves around the surgeons hands and Brodie to bring about complete success with his surgery.

I hope everyone will light a little candle for him...............Now the Gods go on to do their good works.
Hang in there and keep positive...thinking of you.
xx

----------


## Blondie

Thinking of you and hope all goes well for Brodie.

----------


## Liz

Will be praying even more earnestly for Brodie over the next few days.

Thinking of you. Take care. xxx

----------


## dragonfly

> I know you probably won't see this.......


thanks to the wonders of technology I can see it Teenybash, I'm sitting in my lovely warm and cosy caravan, Bailey snoring away peacefully at me feet while I catch up with the .Org

I can highly recommend this for anyone going off and needing internet connectivity

----------


## unicorn

Good luck (((((HUGS)))))))) to all xxx :Grin:

----------


## Allsorts

Glad to hear you are warm and cosy and that Bailey is snoozing happily beside you.  Our thoughts will be with you all over the next week and extra special ones on Monday.  Sending you loads of love and hugs...

----------


## dousslesh

There are a great many people thinking of you and most especially Brodie this weekend and particularly Monday. Very,very best of luck and good wishes to you . If good wishes worked miracles you have no reason to worry.

----------


## arana negra

Good luck for the op and recovery, will be thinking of you all.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thinking of you both. :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  It sounds like Brodie is in very good hands and I hope those hands will do their best work on the lovely Brodie.

----------


## ANNIE

me and max will be thinkin o you on monday fingers and paws crossed

----------


## Venture

Dragonfly I hope everything goes well for Brodie on Monday.  I will be thinking of you.  I'll be in the same situation as you myself shortly when my dog has surgery too. I'm totally dreading it. :Frown:

----------


## Angela

Hope all goes well for Brodie tomorrow, Dragonfly.  :Smile: 

Fingers and paws crossed here for him and for you.

----------


## poppett

Good luck to Brodie for tomorrow.   We will be en-route to Edinburgh for hospital on Tuesday.   Will have you in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Anne x

Thinking about you and Brodie for tmr and wishing you all well hope OH  gets down to join you and Bailey asap 
Love Anne & Gabbs

----------


## emszxr

thinking of you all today.

----------


## dragonfly

thanks for support both here and through PM's, sitting here stomach churning and head starting to thump.  

Don't expect to hear anything until at least lunchtime as op will take minimum of 3 hours, so will get sorted out here and head out with Bailey and go for long walk to clear my head

I'll update here when I can.

----------


## carasmam

I'll be thinking of you all Dragonfly x

----------


## Allsorts

Thinking of you today and hope the hours don't drag too much while you are waiting for news.  Loads of hugs coming your way xx

----------


## teenybash

Thoughts, hopes and prayer for Brodie today. All his little candles have been lit to help him through........
Virtual hugs and a shoulder to cry on too as you are bound to be in tatters at the moment.

----------


## unicorn

Good luck xxxxxxxxx

----------


## dragonfly

just on quickly to say no news yet, which is hopefully good.

----------


## Liz

Thinking of you Dragonfly. You must be shattered!

Been sending lots of white healing light to the darling Brodie.

Lots of hugs xxx

----------


## Venture

Good luck for today. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Hope *good* news comes soon.................still hoping and praying, candles still burning bright.

----------


## Iffy

Very, very best wishes to you Dragonfly and to Brodie - really hope everything goes well today and that you'll soon be back home with your "boys" ((((((((big hugs)))))))) xx

----------


## dragonfly

the operation was successful!!!!!!

got a call from surgeon about 15 mins ago to say that the shunt was very easily identified and tied off and there were no problems during the op and very little blood loss throughout

next 72 hours will be crucial tho as his liver will be starting to work and  may rupture but she doesn't foresee this happening but will call me if anything happens.

Not able to see him until out of intensive care so that will be 3 days of agonising waiting - just have to give him virtual hugs and kisses.

I'm not at all religious but I was doing some amount of praying today!!!


YAY GO BRODIE!!!!!

----------


## Anne x

thank god hugs and kisses from here xxx

----------


## Liz

Oh Dragonfly that is brilliant news!!!

How awful that you cannot see your wee darling for another 3 days.

Will be keeping the healing light and prayers going. xxx

----------


## Blondie

Thats wonderful news!!!  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

I have been on and off all day waiting for this *wonderful* news....I just feel like dancing a jig of joy.........but I don't know the steps  ::  Just have to do with sharing your happy bubbles that will be popping and pinging all through you.......
All three candles are lit for Brodie Pink for calm, green for healing and finally now that his liver will be working as it should...red for good healthy blood.....
Bless you x

----------


## carasmam

Great news  :Grin:   I've been checking in all morning, so cant even imagine what it felt like for you today  ::   We'll keep the healing light going, as Liz said, for next few days, Brodie's a fighter isn't he x

----------


## cuddlepop

At last,was going to post no news is good news just before you came on before 1pm but decided to wait.

Fantabidosey as they say. :Grin: 

brilliant.brilliant news what a wee star you've got there in your Broadie,he's here for a purpose you'll see. :Grin:

----------


## arana negra

Thats great news, so glad for you all thumbs up  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Wonderful news, Dragonfly - I'm delighted to hear that it went so well.  :Grin: 

Terribly hard for you not being able to see Brodie yet, but at least you know he's being well looked after. :Smile:

----------


## ANNIE

Really good news me and Max delighted for you both. I could'nt imagine going all that days and not seeing him but it'll be worth it and maybe we'll get our doodle walk soon  :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

fantastic news  :Grin:  
The hardest part is nearly over for you......more (((((hugs)))))))) to keep you all going xx

----------


## dousslesh

Brilliant  news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hell raizer

great news dragonfly  :Smile:

----------


## Venture

Delighted for you all that everything went well.  Here's to a speedy recovery for Brodie and some stress free time together for you all.  Take care. :Wink:

----------


## Allsorts

That's great new about the operation and really hope the next 3 days pass quickly for you and you see your baby soon.  Loads of hugs and beaming that all went well today.

----------


## purplelady

That is GREAT NEWS a speedy recovery for brodie now xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Foxy

Brilliant news, hopefully next 3 days will pass quickly for you Dragonfly.  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

Ana the surgeon called this morning to say that Brodie had good night and that he was up eating his breakfast and wagging his tail this morning.   :: 

They have taken another sample of his old incision wound for retesting for MRSA or another resistant bug but not unduly concerned about it

----------


## Blondie

Thats good to hear  :Grin:  

You will be having a lovely reunion in a couple of days  :Grin:

----------


## Iffy

Really happy for you Dragonfly, may Brodie soon be running around again with his pal !

God Bless  :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

> Ana the surgeon called this morning to say that Brodie had good night and that he was up eating his breakfast and wagging his tail this morning. 
> 
> They have taken another sample of his old incision wound for retesting for MRSA or another resistant bug but not unduly concerned about it


Thats a really good sign that he's eating his food so quickly after such a big op.
the care he's getting sounds excellent,

Now remember give yourself a wee treat,even if its just a cup of tea somewhere because you'll be exhausted.

Big hugs from us three. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Sounds as if the sun is shining for you and Brodie.............and to have his waggy tail on so quickly is great.  Lots of happy hugs to you all and as Cuddlepops says....treat time for yourself...that's an order.  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Really, really glad to hear that Brodie is recovering so well after his op. :Grin:   It is good of you to keep us updated.

Not long now before your family will be complete again.

Love and hugs to you all. xxx

----------


## poppett

Delighted with the brilliant news about Brodie on our return from Edinburgh.   Hope he recupartes well and is soon home where he belongs.

The healing candles must have helped my OH too, as he also had brilliant news today............no sign of further cancer cells and now on six monthly check ups!!

Looking forward to further updates on Brodie.

----------


## skinnydog

Great news indeed! Hope you aint too bored in that caravan Dragonfly.  Now that hubby is there with you it will be so much easier, must have been tough with no one to speak to apart from Bailey.  

Brodie will be receiving the best of care (at the best of costs of course) but the fact that he was up eating and wagging his tail this morning, what great indicators that he will be fine.

Now, what else can you get me in Ikea????

----------


## unicorn

Brilliant news for you dragonfly and Poppet I am so happy for you, it must be a huge relief xxxxxx

----------


## Margaret M.

What wonderful news!  Sounds like the lovely Brodie is recovering nicely, I hope it continues.

----------


## Margaret M.

> The healing candles must have helped my OH too, as he also had brilliant news today............no sign of further cancer cells and now on six monthly check ups!!.


What an uplifting thread -- more great news.  All the best to you and OH, Poppett, to say you must be relieved is an understatement, I'm sure.

----------


## teenybash

> Delighted with the brilliant news about Brodie on our return from Edinburgh. Hope he recupartes well and is soon home where he belongs.
> 
> The healing candles must have helped my OH too, as he also had brilliant news today............no sign of further cancer cells and now on six monthly check ups!!
> 
> Looking forward to further updates on Brodie.


Isn't it just the best news that Brodie is on the mend..............So glad your OH is also on the road to recovery......the candles are still burning bright. :Smile:

----------


## Angela

> Delighted with the brilliant news about Brodie on our return from Edinburgh.   Hope he recupartes well and is soon home where he belongs.
> 
> The healing candles must have helped my OH too, as he also had brilliant news today............no sign of further cancer cells and now on six monthly check ups!!
> 
> Looking forward to further updates on Brodie.


What wonderful news about your OH, poppett.  :Grin: 

And great news that Brodie's doing so well - looking forward to hearing more about his recovery.  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

delighted about your news Poppett, must be such a releif for you both.

Just waiting on another update on Brodie this morning, just hope he's still going from strength to strength

*todays update: -*

he's continuing to make great progress, eating well and happy within himself, should be out of ICU tomorrow all being well and hopefully home on either Friday or Saturday

The tests they carried out on his wound at home came back as positive e-coli bug but they have cut the whole of the infected area out when doing op and are treating with appropriate antibiotics.  Another swab has been sent off just to make sure it was all removed.

couldn't ask for better news

----------


## teenybash

More good news about young Brodie................Well done to the vets and caring staff who have helped him through the fight of his life.

I bet you are feeling so relieved that he is marching through time and healing all the way. Your trip home with him will be very different, full of high hopes...despair and doubt having been dropped off along the way.
Candles still lit....just for a little backup for everyone. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Dragonfly I am so chuffed that Brodie is going from strength to strength.

As Teenybash put so well, the journey home will be very different from the journey down.
Will also be keeping the healing light and prayers going until he is completely better.
Well done to the surgeon and veterinary staff. They have done a great job!

Poppett I am so glad to hear the great news about your OH. What a relief for you both. :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats excellent news Dragonfly. :Grin: 

it wont be long until he's tearing about Dunnet beach again.I'm amazed at his speed of recovery must be all this healing light....need to check if he's glowing in the dark Dragonfly. ::

----------


## carasmam

Good news Poppett and Dragonfly.
Spring is a time of new beginnings and I think March is going to be a good month  :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

update a bit late today but been busy and this is first time of logging on today.

never spoke to the surgeon this morning as was on another call when she phoned, but she left voicemail to say that Brodie is continuing to improve, he's been moved to general ward today, he is still happy and you wouldn't know he'd been through major op to look at him 

downside is that the ecoli bug antibiotic is being administered directly into his muscles by injection but they can source same to give orally them we can get him tomorrow afternoon, but if not he will have to stay in until course done!!!  Lets hope pharmacist can find/make something up so as we can get him back tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Liz

Delighted to hear that Brodie is continuing to improve. May just join Teenybash in doing a wee jig! :: 

Really hope they do get the oral antibiotics so you can get your boy back tomorrow. Would the local vet not be able to inject the antibiotic he is on just now?

Will send up a wee prayer about this. xxx

----------


## poppett

Glad to hear Brodie making a good recovery.   Hope they find his magic medicine in tablet form so you can all come home.

----------


## teenybash

More good news about Brodie........interesting something with the candles that might be of interest.
Three candles were lit for Brodie each relating to a different part of his journey. First the pink was lit to see him calm and surgeons hands steady...pink has now gone out. Green was for healing throughout and red for healthy blood throughout his body...red has now gone out. Green is the only candle left lit the other two having gone out.... by themselves.
All the candles were the same size with the same burning hours............strange don't you think.....Happy days ahead Brodie, Dragonfly and everyone. :Smile:

----------


## skinnydog

Let's hope they can get the right stuff sorted out so that the wee man can get home.  Bracken is bound to be missing you all!!

----------


## dragonfly

very strange Teenybash!!  

Skinnydog, even the kids are missing us, never mind Bracken!! hopefully we can all be at home together on Saturday night.  I just want to see my boy again and give him a hug  :Wink:

----------


## skinnydog

Even the kids?  Times must be hard...

----------


## Foxy

> Skinnydog, even the kids are missing us, never mind Bracken!! hopefully we can all be at home together on Saturday night. I just want to see my boy again and give him a hug


Dragonfly are they running out of food, money and clean clothes by any chance.  ::

----------


## dragonfly

more than likely Foxy, its bound to be a materialistic reason other than missing us persay!!

Brodies still being kept in today but we are picking him up tomorrow between 10-11am - drugs on order and will be here this afternoon.

so hopefully tomorrow we can get the caravan packed up, go for him and then come back and hitch up and get on our way home!!  its been a long week!

----------


## Liz

Oh Dragonfly I am so chuffed they are getting the oral antibiotics so you can get your boy home tomorrow. He will be so excited to see you!!

You must be exhausted but now you can get home to your own bed and have a good sleep.

Take care and give Brodie a hug and kiss from us all tomorrow. I would say one each but that would overwhelm the poor soul! ::

----------


## poppett

Delighted with the latest news on Brodie.

Safe journey o`r E ord.   Hope the weather stays fair for your trip.

----------


## teenybash

I bet Brodie will be so happy at getting back home to all his pals.......So happy you have all survived this huge ordeal....lots of happy times ahead. :Smile:

----------


## binbob

> Delighted with the brilliant news about Brodie on our return from Edinburgh. Hope he recupartes well and is soon home where he belongs.
> 
> The healing candles must have helped my OH too, as he also had brilliant news today............no sign of further cancer cells and now on six monthly check ups!!
> 
> Looking forward to further updates on Brodie.


just   had  to getonline    to  getonline  somehow   tohear about brodie    great   news  onboth   denny and  brodie.  willbe  home on   wednesdayfrom raigmore .xxxxxxxx

----------


## binbob

ditto   soglad    sorry about theawful  settings     keyboard very small. home on   wednesday.llook  out... :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

Hope everythings ok today and your bringing Brodie home.

Really believe those candles of yours worked teenybash. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> ditto   soglad    sorry about theawful  settings     keyboard very small. home on   wednesday.llook  out...


Nice to hear you are getting home on Wednesday Binbob. How are you now?

----------


## Allsorts

Hope you picked up your baby with no problems this morning and have a safe trip back home.  Beat you were so excited to see him today.  Look forward to seeing an updated photo of him.

----------


## skinnydog

Are you home yet?  Loved the photo of him in the back of the car in his little cerise pink vest.  Very metrosexual!!  He looked the picture of health.  Hope you get a good nights sleep with him on his first night home.  You better not have him up on the bed in the middle of the two of you!!

----------


## dragonfly

left Edinburgh at 1pm on the dot and arrived home in Thurso at 6:45 so not bad going with a caravan!  he was just delighted to see Bracken and was like Bambi on ice on my kitchen floor, slipping all over the place (I really need to clip his feet!)

He's now been fed and is sleeping away quite peacefully and no, he won't be inbetween us Skinnydog 

arrived home to the final bill though  ::   happy to say its a lot cheaper than 1st quoted but the final amount paid will still be over £5k!!!  but worth every single penny  :: 

He's got to go back for a re-evaluation of the constrictor on 9th April but that will only be a case of dropping him off in the morning, them rescanning to make sure everything ok with liver and us picking him up again in the afternoon

Just happy to be home and have Brodie home and him having a better than good chance of a healthy life now.

thanks everyone for all your support xxx

----------


## poppett

Glad you are all home safe Dragonfly and Brodie continues to recover well.   Look forward to updates and photos

----------


## Jovi

Hello Dragonfly, have been watching this thread from the start and am so pleased Brodie is back home with  you and the rest of your family and on the road to recovery. Great news, lets hope for happy times for you all,you deserve it after all you've been through.  :Smile:

----------


## Venture

Delighted for you all Dragonfly that everything went well with Brodie and that you are back home safe and sound.   :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

Excellent news, so pleased  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

More great news Dragonfly. Well apart from the bill! :: 

Still, as you say, worth every penny to have Brodie well and happy.

Upwards and onwards now! :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

So happy for you all Dragonfly. It's been a long tough journey for you and Brodie but, all's well that ends well.  Bless you all X.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats good news your all home now and the vets are so pleased with Brodie. :Grin: 

The bills a shocker but as you say worth every penny.

Hope Brodie is able to get down to that beach he loves so much today,its dodge the hail showers here . ::

----------


## dragonfly

Cuddlepop we were expecting the total of all the bills to be over £7k so delighted at just over £5k, hopefully thats all it will be!  Not sure if we have to pay when we go back in April but assuming we will have to.

I'll try to take some pics of his latest wounds and will post them later.

----------


## carasmam

Glad you are all home safe and sound  :Grin:

----------


## Shabbychic

So glad this tale has a happy ending. Been on here every day keeping up with Brodie's progress. The thoughts of many have been with you the whole way.

----------


## hell raizer

i'm glad that brodie is feeling more like himself, boy that is some bill  :Frown:

----------


## dragonfly

for the squeamish, don't pan down - Brodie's battle scars in full glory, staples and all

----------


## teenybash

Just look at that little bald belly and he has no shame in showing all.........of his scar. :Wink:   Seriously that was certainly a bit of mega surgery with wound to prove it!!!
I must say it is all beautifully clean with not even a trace of inflamation around the edges or staples. A brilliant job well done by the looks of things and well done Brodie and you in withstanding the stress of it all.....
Really looking forward to all your updates and more Brodie pics please...he is so beautiful and so special...I think Pets Corner has adopted him. ::

----------


## dragonfly

hopefully there will be no inflammation Teenybash, if there is it will mean that this incision wound has the ecoli bug too  :Frown:  and we don't want that - just want him to get better quickly  :Grin: 

Brodie has touched a lot of people and even with all this we feel especially lucky to have him in our life - thats why we've done all we can to keep him with us for hopefully a long time  ::

----------


## Liz

Wow that is some battle scar! :: 

As Teenybash says though it is lovely and clean.

Yes Brodie has touched many of us. Think he will be the Pets Corner pet? :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

Oh my stars, what an incision.  I'm so happy that Brodie is yours -- who knows what the outcome for Brodie may have been were he not.  I bet it feels good to be home and knowing that Brodie is doing so well is the icing on the cake.     




> Yes Brodie has touched many of us. Think he will be the Pets Corner pet?


I agree, Liz, and we'll need regular pics and updates.   :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

Binbob, I hope you are doing well.  Have a safe trip home on Wednesday.

----------


## binbob

> Binbob, I hope you are doing well. Have a safe trip home on Wednesday.


thanku, margaret    andeveryonewho saidsame....sorry about terrible writing. :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats some battle scar your wee Brodie has.Have you been given any instructions to keep it clean?it looks a wee bit red in places.Even after surgery poor you is still worrying about infections.Hopefully you'll soon be at the end of your very long and tiresome road.

----------


## dragonfly

got a new mobile phone today so tested the camera out on Brodie having a nap - erm, he's not allowed up on the furniture btw!!!!



looks like I disturbed him  ::

----------


## Anne x

Ah !! Lovely and that long legs you have a problem he looks so comfy

----------


## Aaldtimer

..."he's not allowed up on the furniture btw!!!!"... Aye, right! Bet he's allowed just about anything at the moment!  :Smile: 
Lovely to see him back!

----------


## dragonfly

> ..."he's not allowed up on the furniture btw!!!!"... Aye, right! Bet he's allowed just about anything at the moment! 
> Lovely to see him back!


 ::  never a trurer word Aaldtimer!! going to have to get to puppy training cos he has forgotten (or is choosing not to remember) everything he's been taught - but who cares at the moment  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

I guess he's just going to be spoilt rotton for the next wee while and who could blame you,we'd all do exactly the same so I'm know telling you off. :Wink: 

Brodie is one very lucky doggy to have someone like you that cares for him so much.He looks just like a great big cuddly teddy bear lying on that sofa.
I want a hug. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Would you just look at that Brodie boy.......don't you just want to cuddle lumps out of him........good to see him obviously at home and doing exactly as he pleases!!!! Plenty of time later to bring him back to the do's and donts............  Make the most of it Brodie lad. :Smile:

----------


## binbob

awwwwww............so lovely to see him happy and well.good on u brodie.big hugs... ::

----------


## Allsorts

Oh he looks so comfortable and he is a big teddy bear....Is he going to get his photo taken at the lab fundraiser - if so I want a cuddle of him when he is there...

----------


## Liz

Lovely to see Brodie so happy and relaxed.

Don't blame you for letting him do what he wants just now.

Plenty time for training! :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

> Oh he looks so comfortable and he is a big teddy bear....Is he going to get his photo taken at the lab fundraiser - if so I want a cuddle of him when he is there...


yes he'll be coming along Allsorts - could always use him as one of the attractions and charge people to hug him  ::  ::

----------


## Allsorts

OH Fab can I have the first cuddle then please!!

----------


## dragonfly

some new pics taken today of the boy himself!

----------


## arana negra

Fantastic photos long may he be in good health and happy  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Good to see Brodie up and about and looking so well dragonfly.

I had a look at some of the photos you took and posted in the other section and we were over there yesterday,but it was a bit wet.

Our dogs were playing tug of war with that bit of blue rope.lol

----------


## poppett

Glad Brodie is doing so well.

----------


## skinnydog

He is absolutely the most photogenic dog I have ever come across...

----------


## emszxr

brill pics. he looks great. full of bounce. what does it say on his t shirt tho, its annoying me, lol

----------


## Liz

Lovely to see 'our' boy looking so hale and hearty!! :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

He looks like he's in training for our Glamaig hill race,they practice on the sandune in applecross. :Grin: 
Seriously he doesnt look real,he's almost humandogide. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

How lovely to see Brodie looking so amazingly well. He has lost that 'I am a wee bit poorly look' and replaced it with....'I'm as fit as a fiddle, full of fun and my aim in life is to be a furry mischief maker!!!! :: '

Great stuff.......

----------


## dragonfly

> He is absolutely the most photogenic dog I have ever come across...


Yep I agree with you, but I would wouldn't I seeing as I am completely biased  :Wink: 




> brill pics. he looks great. full of bounce. what does it say on his t shirt tho, its annoying me, lol


its what I should be wearing Ems - "size is not everything"

----------


## carasmam

Aaw, gorgeous as usual  :Grin:   Great to see him looking so well and the twinkle back in his eyes x

----------


## binbob

happy,happy to see dear brodie looking so well.good on u ,wee man. hugs. xxxx :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Brodie is just as lovely in real life................I met him!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## dragonfly

with your encouragement, and once Brodie had come through his operation, we decided that we weren't going to take the decision to refuse our claim lying down and that we would fight to see if they would pay up.

I decided to write to The Judge in The Sunday Mail who champions consumer complaints and sent off the email below

When we got our puppy at 8 weeks old he came with 8 weeks free puppy insurance through PetPlan This covered him from October to December. During this 8 week period (November 08) we took him to the vets as he was in discomfort after eating and he was diagnosed with Colic. Just before the 8 week insurance was due to expire we chose MoreTh>n as our preferred insurer as it seemed to cover more eventualities. In Jan 09 our Puppy had a near fatal seizure and after a rushed trip down from Thurso to Royal Dick Animal Hospital in Edinburgh he was diagnosed as having a condition called Portosystemic Shunt (PSS) and needed extensive surgery to save him from early liver failure. We made a claim to MoreTh>n but they are refusing to pay it as they claim that the time we took him to the vets and him being diagnosed with colic classes this as a pre-existing condition. As PSS is extremely rare our vets would not have considered this condition at the time of the November consultation and if they had of done we would have stayed with Petplan and claimed from them. Brodie has now had a successful operation to correct his liver but we have had to fund the operation ourselves and at present have paid over £5000 and there is still more treatment to have. We feel that MoreTh>n are using this pre-existing condition clause to get out of paying for a pricey claim. They have not written to us to tell us they are not paying out. All i have had is a voicemail left on my mobile informing me that they would not be progressing with my claim. We are still paying monthly direct debits to MoreTh>n Please can you help us in fighting this issue with this Pet Insurer? 

We received a letter about 10 days later saying "thanks for letter, passed it on, let us know if you hear back from them" and we were disheartened as thought that was it.......................until today 

I got a phone call this afternoon from the Consumer Editor with the Sunday Mail asking if we had heard anything from MoreTh>n following their letter, which we haven't. She was delighted to hear this as she now wants to threaten them with going to the paper with the story and was wanting to send a photographer round this week so as they could run it in this weeks paper - I explained that this week would not be appropriate due to my mum's funeral so she is going to contact me on Monday to arrange the best time for the photographer to come 

hopefully this will see us being reimbursed the +£5k that we have paid out to date to get Brodie through his op

PS, had him at the vets this morning as he still had 1 staple left in as it was covered by a scab and the vet was amazed at how big he's got since he last saw him before his op, he gave him a check over and said we should have nothing to worry about re scan in April as he is thriving now 

Bracken was also in for his MOT but he's doing well for his age too, though a bit moth eaten and lumpy (but his bum still winks!) If anyone would like to know what that means just ask  :Wink:  ::  ::

----------


## unicorn

That is absolutely fantastic news, I really hope this all comes good for you in the end.  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Dragonfly, this is the best news re your insurance battle and I feel The Sunday Mail will do a demolition job with More Th>n, which is no less than they deserve.  
You are being so brave and strong at this difficult time but, I am sure your 'good news' letter will reassure you that there is a beam of light shining for you and everyday is a step closer.

Looks like the lovely Brodie is now out to win the hearts of millions and guess what..............he will do it!! Cosy, comforting, cuddles to you both. x

----------


## ShelleyCowie

That is awsome news Dragonfly! keep us updated and give some hugs to Brodie from me!  :Grin:  xxx

----------


## Liz

Dragonfly I am sure that MoreTh>n (or should that be LessTh>n?) will back down now that the Sunday Mail is on their case!

If they do you will need to treat yourself and hubby to something nice.

So glad that the darling Brodie is doing so well. It is so good you don't need to worry about the scan.

Glad dear Bracken's bum is still 'winking'!!! ::  ::

----------


## Stefan

I just read the whole of this thread (well, in a fashion, but I got the idea) and I don't have much to say other than what other people have already said.

However, I see now what other people mean on other threads about you having such a hard time.
Now, apparently bad things come in three's and as you had your three bad things it's time for some good stuff, so hopefully that means MoreThanUseless will pay out to keep the press quiet.

Good luck

Stefan

----------


## carasmam

Thats good news for you Dragonfly (and about time you had some too)  :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

That is wonderful news.  It is pitiful that it takes the threat of bad publicity to make them do the right thing.  I hope you get every penny owed to you.

----------


## poppett

Fingers crossed for Brodie`s continuing improvement and the refund of your money from the insurance company.   If it comes down to the paper doing an article Brodie will be delighted to pose for the photographer and will win the hearts of a nation.

Insurance companies will try to skip out of any loophole in the policy, but you seem to have done all the right things, so hopefully won`t be long until the cheque arrives.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats brilliant news about your insurance claim with "morethan".....than jobs worth to pay out. :: 

The Judge gets brilliant results so I think they'll see sense as the last thing they want just now is bad publicity.

Glad Broadie is doing so well. :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

More Than are still refusing to back down but so is the Judge  :Grin:  she has given them until Monday to pay up or its going to the onbudsman.  She says that I definately have a case as they are definately at it!!!

PS we're about to get our 15 mins of fame  ::   ::

----------


## dragonfly

oh, and here's a new photo for his fans  :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

> More Than are still refusing to back down but so is the Judge  she has given them until Monday to pay up or its going to the onbudsman. She says that I definately have a case as they are definately at it!!!
> 
> PS we're about to get our 15 mins of fame


 
This is really good news and sounds as if More Th>n are being backed into a corner.......I am assuming the case hasn't gone public yet. Since I seldom see newspapers let me know when Brodie is to be introduced to the nation.
He is so.....................just full of life in the pictures and I bet Baily is just in heaven now that he can run and have fun with his playmate.
Two absolutely georgeous woofy wuggles.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

More Than seem to be more hassle than they are worth!! I will remember never to use them for anything. 

Brodie is so cuddly lookin!  ::

----------


## poppett

Story is in today`s Sunday Mail.   It can be viewed online, which is how I came to see it.

----------


## teenybash

Had a read at the article in the Sunday Mail and though More Tha>n seem confidant in not paying out, I think they will have to in the end.
The Ombudsman views thing with a cold clear eye, hopefully he will see the initial diagnosis of colic, the cause of which is unknown, so therefore no one will know if it was  connected the more serious liver condition..................because the basic cause of colic is a bit of a guessing game.
Fingers crossed along with everything esle that they are made to pay up!!!!

----------


## Bullseye!

Brodie has to go back down to Edinburgh for a check-up on Thursday. It doesn't seem like 5 1/2 weeks since we were down for his op. In that time he has come on in "leaps and bounds"! ::  :: !

Steve
(Dragonfly's Hubby)

----------


## binbob

> Brodie has to go back down to Edinburgh for a check-up on Thursday. It doesn't seem like 5 1/2 weeks since we were down for his op. In that time he has come on in "leaps and bounds"!!
> 
> Steve
> (Dragonfly's Hubby)


 
hi steve....nice to hear from u.what an ordeal u have all been through...i am sure [and pray] that all is well with the wee man.have a safe trip. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Steve....doesn't time fly. It doesn't seem almost 6 weeks since we were all sitiing round our pc's willing Brodie to pull through.........candles lit everywhere sending out healing lights and dripping wax everywhere. :: 
I hope and I think Brodie is going to surprise the vets when they do their check.................Brodies not a doodle...he's a Miracledoodle. :Wink:

----------


## poppett

Well said Teenybash.   I burn lavender candles all the time, and hope there is some healing in that.

Welcome Bullseye to your extended family on the org.

Hope all goes well in Edinburgh.

----------


## dragonfly

thats us just back from Edinburgh and after 5 hours at the hospital for ultrasound and other things, we are happy to report that the shunt is all but closed and Brodie's liver is now beginning to develop healthy veins carrying the blood it was previously deprived of 

we are stopping his lactulose immediately to see how he copes without that for the next 4 weeks and if there are no neurological effects the next stage will be to remove the antibiotics and then eventually the food he is on that supports his liver

The surgeon was amazed at how much he had grown and you could see the joy in her eyes - as she said he was a dream to operate on as his shunt was so big it was easily identifiable and also so easy to access it made her job so easy

She has also given us permission to give her number to the insurance company so as she can set them straight on their refusal of our claim, as she says, restlessness is NOT a main indicator of PSS

----------


## Anne x

Great News glad all went well

----------


## Margaret M.

That's wonderful news!  Now if only the insurance company would do the right thing.

----------


## binbob

very happy to hear this news.i am sure the ins.company will have to take the vets opinion into consideration ,now.

hug for brodie...safe trip home. :Smile:

----------


## poppett

Delighted with the news on Brodie.   Here`s to a long and happy life for him.

----------


## carasmam

Thats good news  :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats brilliant news.
Glad your vet was keen to get involved and if they're saying in their professional opinion ...... then your insurers are surely "stuffed". :Grin: 

I met a Goldendoddle on the beach today at Glenbrittle  and he was HUGE made my beardie look like a wee smoote.
First time he's met a dog bigger than himself and it was hilarious. ::

----------


## teenybash

What heart warming news for you and all of us...........including the vets by the looks of it who sound as if they were duly surprised by the bold Brodies ability to jump into major healing gear......Excellent that the vet is willing to become involved with the insurance and as Cuddlepop says, 'your insurers are surely stuffed.'
Well done you too as times have been a bit of a difficult journey....... Hopefully now many Blessings will shower you with kindness and good.

----------


## Jovi

Really pleased to hear your good news,fingers crossed for continued progress. How comforting to have such a supportive vet who cares enough to'speak out' for you and Brodie.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

I am really chuffed that Brodie's check up went well.

Here's hoping that the next bit of good news is that the insurance pay up. Nice of the Vet to help!

----------


## dragonfly

just a quick update for those following Brodie...........he has now been off the lactulose for over 3 weeks now and after a phonecall today with Royal Dick he's to be taken off the antibiotics leaving him only on the hepatic support diet. 

If he stays normal in his behaviour (whatever that is as he is so daft now  :: ) he will be reintroduced to "normal" food in 3-6 weeks  :Grin: 

here's a pic hot out of the camera

----------


## Dadie

WOW!sorry for shouting!But he seems to be doing better than all hoped for!xxx

----------


## dragonfly

never a truer word Dadie,  its been a long journey but we can now see the light shining brightly at the end of the tunnel

----------


## unicorn

Aww he is looking so much better, I really hope the judge sorts out morethan then a massive worry will be sorted out.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw look at him! He looks so happy! 

Glad all is going well! Hugs to brodie!  :Grin:  x

----------


## teenybash

[quote=dragonfly;542731]just a quick update for those following Brodie...........he has now been off the lactulose for over 3 weeks now and after a phonecall today with Royal Dick he's to be taken off the antibiotics leaving him only on the hepatic support diet. 

If he stays normal in his behaviour (whatever that is as he is so daft now  :: ) he will be reintroduced to "normal" food in 3-6 weeks  :Grin: 

here's a pic hot out of the camera

''I shall stand here for two seconds ............cos I'm great and beautiful and all better....yipee!!'' ::

----------


## carasmam

Great news Dragonfly, he is looking gorgeous as usual  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

That is brilliant news Dragonfly. :Grin: 

He is looking great and obviously enjoying his new found health.

Just have to to get the sodding insurance to pay out now.

----------


## poppett

Dragonfly, that light at the end of the tunnel is probably the reflection of the assortment of candles Teenybash and I lit for Brodie over the last months!

Lovely photo, glad he is getting on so well.

Just the insurance to sort out now (mafiasize them) and shake the money out of their fat pockets.

----------


## cuddlepop

Talk about being a "Poser",you've got a right one there Dragonfly.He's a wee heart throb and he know's it.lol.Great news about his health so all you need know is Trix to give you a spell to get that insurance company to pay out.The candles worked .

----------


## dragonfly

Well thats Brodie just about to turn 10 months old and to think 5 months ago I didn't think he would see 6 months old!  He's completely drug free now but still on a special diet but its dried food now so makes it much easier than futering about with cans!

here's a photo of him having a rare quiet moment to himself, taken this afternoon - he was at groomers on Friday hence the smooth look :-)



this is his more normal look, much to Bailey's horror





its just so good to see him so lively now

----------


## Liz

What lovely photos and Brodie does look really, really well.

Any news of the insurance?

----------


## dragonfly

I've got to take it to the ombudsman myself, got the form on the PC but just haven't found the heart to fill it in yet - not sure what's keeping me from doing it but everytime I think of opening it up I swiftly move away.  :: 

I'll wait until OH is home from the rig and he can do it and then I'll alter it once he's done if need be

----------


## Anne x

> Well thats Brodie just about to turn 10 months old and to think 5 months ago I didn't think he would see 6 months old! He's completely drug free now but still on a special diet but its dried food now so makes it much easier than futering about with cans!
> 
> here's a photo of him having a rare quiet moment to himself, taken this afternoon - he was at groomers on Friday hence the smooth look :-)
> 
> 
> 
> this is his more normal look, much to Bailey's horror
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Pics Dragonfly They are both looking fantastic Beautiful dogs 
X

----------


## Liz

> I've got to take it to the ombudsman myself, got the form on the PC but just haven't found the heart to fill it in yet - not sure what's keeping me from doing it but everytime I think of opening it up I swiftly move away. 
> 
> I'll wait until OH is home from the rig and he can do it and then I'll alter it once he's done if need be


What a shame!

----------


## cuddlepop

What fantastic photo's of your wee  :Wink:  rascal.
You've one wee smasher there. :Grin: 



As far as the form is concerned just do it,nothing ventured nothing gained.

Might make the insurance company think twice before they shaft someone else and they may not be as fortunate as yourself and be able to pay. :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Would ya just look at the fella now!!!!! Gone is that 'wee look' he had in his eyes that said, 'I think am a little bit poorly Ma.'

Two sweethearts havin' fun in the sun................... :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

> Gone is that 'wee look' he had in his eyes that said, 'I think am a little bit poorly Ma.'


absolutely Teenybash, its now more a case of those eyes saying "what mischeif can I get up to next"  :: 

had to give him a telling off today as he was watching the starlings with their babies at the feeders I have on the fence, he would watch intently for so long and then just run and jump at them!! caught him doing it 3 times!

----------


## Allsorts

He looks so happy and well you wouldn't know what he put you all through to look at him.  Great to see him enjoying being a puppy and having fun - even if mum has to tell him off sometimes...

----------


## BINBOB

Wonderful pix ..absolutely gorgeous.so happy to see brodie looking so well and happy. :Wink:

----------


## carasmam

Brodie and Bailey are sooo cuddly, I love their coats  :Grin:

----------


## arana negra

Awe aint they just gorgeous ! great news Brodie is doing so well.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

They are a fine pair for sure. I am so glad that you were able to bring him back to full health and thank you for shareing with us.

----------


## poppett

Pleased to hear Brodie has recovered so well.   Bailey must be pleased to have his companion back to full strength.

Get that form downloaded and filled in gal........... if you don`t ask you don`t get and that insurance crowd need a good seeing to.   Worst they can say is "no", that lets you question "why not".   Let battle commence.

----------


## dragonfly

> Pleased to hear Brodie has recovered so well.   Bailey must be pleased to have his companion back to full strength.
> 
> Get that form downloaded and filled in gal........... if you don`t ask you don`t get and that insurance crowd need a good seeing to.   Worst they can say is "no", that lets you question "why not".   Let battle commence.


filled in the form last night after signing off the internet so just needs some tweaking to make it read right before sending it off  :Grin: 

as for Bailey being pleased about Brodie.............I wouldn't quite agree, poor boy gets attacked all the time  ::   Carasmam will be able to tell you about him hanging off it neck and tail when all Bailey wanted was to lie in peace  ::

----------


## carasmam

:: Yes, I turned round to see Brodie taking Bailey for a backwards walk by his poor tail !!  Bailey is such a sweetheart putting up with his puppy nonsense, though you forget Brodie is still a pup because he is the same size as Bailey.  Both lovely good natured dogs, who we could just imagine snuggling into, they are sooo soft  :Grin:

----------

